# Live Motorsport on YouTube at 5pm



## Kerr

*Live Motorsport on YouTube.*






Some famous names taking part.


----------



## Kerr

Just a few minutes to go. 

I've not seen it before so even I'm curious how good it will be. 

Some of the live iRacing races are fun to watch. I think it's rfactor 2 they are using for this series.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Excellent, thanks for that!


----------



## Kerr

Mikesphotaes said:


> Excellent, thanks for that!


There's more races to come.


----------



## Kerr

The Porsche 911 Supercup. It will be 3pm UK time.


----------



## Kerr

Youtube isn't working yet.

Use this link. https://www.iracing.com/live/


----------



## Kerr

Some good racing in the first race. Race 2 starting in a minute.


----------



## Kerr

"Live from" Brands Hatch at 8pm tonight..


----------



## Kerr

Kerr said:


> "Live from" Brands Hatch at 8pm tonight..


It's good race. There is two races then a reverse grid.


----------



## Kerr

1000 mile endurance race today.


----------



## Kerr

Oulton Park in a few minutes.


----------

